# DIAL/Generic lässt sich nicht entfernen



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe bei mir Ad Aware laufen lassen und dann ging auf einmal ein Fenster von Antivir auf. Da steht dann folgendes:


C:\DOKUME~1\ALEX\LOKALE~1\TEMP\AAWTMP\C60656\17471B\C&C GENER„LE - DIE STUNDE NULL.EXE

Enthält Signatur eines kostenverursachenden Einwahlprogrammes DIAL/Generic (Dialer)

Leider hat es nichts gebracht auf Bertroffene Datei löschen usw zu klicken. wenn ich "C:\DOKUME~1\ALEX\LOKALE~1\TEMP\AAWTMP\C60656\17471B\C&C GENER„LE - DIE STUNDE NULL.EXE" unter suchen eingebe öffnet sich auch dieses Antivir Warnfenster.

Wie wird man dieses scheiss Teil los? :-(

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Vielen Dank,ALEX


----------



## KatzenHai (27 September 2004)

"C&C Generäle - Die Stunde Null" ist eine Ausgabe von Command & Conquer  - mir scheint dein Problem nicht wirklich eines zu sein.

Gibt es bei dem Spiel eine Online-Version (Gruppenspiel)?


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2004)

nein spiele mit dem spiel nicht online oder so.

Bekomme jetzt noch andere meldungen:


habe jetzt einen scan durchgeführt mit " eScan AntiVirus Toolkit" von der Firma Kaspersky und hier nun der Log icon_exclaim.gif

File C:\WINDOWS\System32\vpc32.exe infected by "Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.gen" Virus. Action Taken: File Renamed.

File C:\System Volume Information\_restore{3D54BC3D-FF1F-434F-B216-7869286FECF7}\RP30\A0009164.exe infected by "Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.gen" Virus. Action Taken: File Renamed.

File C:\System Volume Information\_restore{3D54BC3D-FF1F-434F-B216-7869286FECF7}\RP33\A0012357.exe infected by "Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.gen" Virus. Action Taken: File Renamed.

File D:\altes backup\downloads\FlashFXP_21_Setup.exe tagged as not-a-virus:Tool.Win32.Reboot. No Action Taken. 

Hoffe jemand kann mit helfen.

Danke,ALEX


----------

